# VAC Area Director abuses position



## kratz (20 Sep 2018)

Reference: The Chronicle Herald

These situations do not assist Veterans in having any faith with VAC or building any trust in the system.



> Veteran's wife asking why official ordered to stay away kept viewing husband's PTSD claim files
> Nicole Munro
> Published: 7 hours ago  | Updated: 1 hour ago
> 
> ...


----------



## brihard (20 Sep 2018)

The intro to the article suggests the individual in question had been ‘ordered’ not to touch the file, but I see no substantiation for that. Basically it looks like she doesn’t want her husband’s case manager’s boss touching the file; I don’t see anything indicating that she is entitled to that or that there is anything mandating him not to? It would seem to me that as the supervisor of a case manager with what appears to be at least a somewhat contentious file, he would have a justifiable oversight role in this. Is there something I’m missing that changes that picture? I see nothing stronger right now than she doesn’t want him to and is upset not to have her way on it.


----------



## MJP (20 Sep 2018)

Brihard said:
			
		

> The intro to the article suggests the individual in question had been ‘ordered’ not to touch the file, but I see no substantiation for that. Basically it looks like she doesn’t want her husband’s case manager’s boss touching the file; I don’t see anything indicating that she is entitled to that or that there is anything mandating him not to? It would seem to me that as the supervisor of a case manager with what appears to be at least a somewhat contentious file, he would have a justifiable oversight role in this. Is there something I’m missing that changes that picture? I see nothing stronger right now than she doesn’t want him to and is upset not to have her way on it.



My first thought reading the article is that there are always two sides to a story.


----------

